
What It’s Really Like to Be Homeless - gedrap
https://blog.growth.supply/what-it-s-really-like-to-be-homeless-aa7f13b32828
======
GolfyMcG
I think the author's definition of homeless is a little bit facetious and it
sounds like a humble brag. It's very different to be homeless because you ran
your technology startup into the ground and another to be seriously challenged
by your socioeconomic standing leading you from affordable housing, to a
shelter, to the street, ad infinitum.

~~~
sospep
> It's very different to be homeless because ...

Is it really? I would say homeless is homeless.

~~~
adultSwim
Yes, it is different. I think the author's intent is good (explaining that
homelessness can happen to real people and trying to impart some of the
psychological cost of being homeless). However the author clearly has more
resources at his disposal than a "real" homeless person. For instance, it is
unlikely that there was a danger that he would remain homeless. [Maybe I
shouldn't be so quick to say that. Once you fall down hard enough it can be
hard to get back up.]

That could have been played up more. Every year millions of Americans become
homeless, many of them relatively short-term. Often they are not who we would
necessarily think of as homeless people (children, people with jobs, etc). It
has a high cost on our society yet is largely hidden from view.

